# Unknown Care home Blaenavon



## jongriff (Jun 18, 2012)

Tried for quite sometime to get history of this place but no joy. When I checked it on Google earth it was plated up plus all paperwork I found dated prior 2002.

So, site appears to have been a care home, 3 storey building. Roof has gone, interior damaged by rain leaking in. Upper levels have floorboards missing & beams look rotten, so once again, I stayed safe & only venture up 1 flight of stairs, as I was on my own.

The outside has been secured by steel sheets on all doors & windows but I'm assuming local kids use it to take drugs & drink in there as 1 plate is missing. Despite this, majority of damamge is due to time buildings been unused & rain damage, which is a shame as the reception area has a proper varnished wooden floor.

Lots of furniture & history around building. There are 2 lifts, a tradesman type & a wooden paneeled one.

Enjoy pictures:


]




[/url]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]
Reception Area:



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]

Kitchen:



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]

Main Sitting Area For Residents:



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]

Stairs appear to be rotten & lead to floor where floorboards are missing & beams are rotten:



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]
This appeared to be an office, with folders (empty) & diary;s up to 2002 found:



[/url][/IMG]
Toilet thats in conservatory, one of first pictures:



[/url][/IMG]

Hope you enjoyed pics.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 18, 2012)

Crikey that is a mess! looks like it was too late in boarding it up!great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## jongriff (Jun 20, 2012)

Cheers. Yea was a mess, biggest prob is rain damage: rotten floor boards/ beams. Real shame bout wooden floor in hallway.


----------



## Ratters (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice one - Done this place in December last year I think & it was in a poor state then!!

Some history on the photo link 




Beeches' Nursing Home/Ty Mawr, Blaenavon by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr


----------



## jongriff (Jun 24, 2012)

Great pics m8


----------

